# Joe Satriani - Super Collosal



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I picked it up Tuesday. I've only listened through it twice so far. It has a couple catchy/fun tunes that stand out, the rest are Joe, for lack of better words. I'm not sure that I like the tone of JSX amps if that's what he used to record this album.

Anyway, I'll keep it in the player gotta get the songs melted into my brain in preperation for Boka. It took months for me to really start digging "Is there Love in Space".


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

What is Boka?

I've been a big fan of Satriani's since "Not of this Earth" was a vinyl import.

I also have Surfing on vinyl, put out by Relativity Records.

I saw him twice in concert, once on the Surfing tour, once around 95 or so. I find that he does too much flashy stuff in concert, squeals, whammy harmonic stuff, etc..

I really like the self titled album he put out a few years ago, it showed some restraint and alot of taste instead of flash.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> What is Boka?


Boka Raton, Florida.

I'm going to see him and Eric Johnson there in the Mezner Ampitheatre. Apr 22nd.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Boka Raton, Florida.
> 
> I'm going to see him and Eric Johnson there in the Mezner Ampitheatre. Apr 22nd.


Sounds like fun, I've never seen EJ.

I'm going to Vegas, easter weekend. I am missing Jeff Beck's concert there by 12 days.  

This year I'm hoping Jeff Beck comes here again, along with King's X.

Has Satriani ever played Calgary? The shows I saw were in Toronto.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey cool, an all Calgary thread. 
I too might have a chance to see him if my business trip to Atlanta coincides with his Apr 25 show there.

Haven't heard his new album yet, but how would you describe his tones?
He's using new amps and i think is using new pickups (still Dimarzio) in his ibanez's.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

erikm5150 said:


> Hey cool, an all Calgary thread.
> I too might have a chance to see him if my business trip to Atlanta coincides with his Apr 25 show there.
> 
> Haven't heard his new album yet, but how would you describe his tones?
> He's using new amps and i think is using new pickups (still Dimarzio) in his ibanez's.


I'd describe his tone as a little lifeless, it's missing some body/fullness. He's still not as thin as Vai but it's not as fat as I like it. But then again he's the one making millions and I'm sitting here making hundreds.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I assume the new album is being played heavily on this tour, I better pick it up and get familiar with the tunes prior to the gig in Toronto.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'd describe his tone as a little lifeless, it's missing some body/fullness. He's still not as thin as Vai but it's not as fat as I like it. But then again he's the one making millions and I'm sitting here making hundreds.


This is the first time I've ever heard anybody say this about Joe's tone? 
I love his tone personally. I'm a huge EVH fan and I find Joe's tone approaches the Brown sound at times. I've listened to the CD 3 times now and third time is the charm. I like it alot. 

:rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

> (Sniff sniff) What’s that stench?
> Smells like Satch pinched off more than
> Just some harmonics"
> 
> I haven't heard the album, but you have to admit - that's funny.


That is very funny!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard anybody say this about Joe's tone?
> I love his tone personally. I'm a huge EVH fan and I find Joe's tone approaches the Brown sound at times. I've listened to the CD 3 times now and third time is the charm. I like it alot.
> 
> :rockon:


I like the album as well.

But I new there was something missing. I just read in the new Guitar Player he used a cab simulator for most of album. He recorded direct.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I like the album as well.
> 
> But I new there was something missing. I just read in the new Guitar Player he used a cab simulator for most of album. He recorded direct.
> 
> It all makes sense now.


Now that is interesting! I've been looking into cabinet simulators myself for recording.


----------

